# Bursitis - Treatment and Cure?



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

I have been diagnosed with bursitis in my hips and shoulders. The dr. says to use heat and Advil or Aleve. Other than taking those, is there any natural treatment or cure?

I am a large boned woman and have been active all my life in farming and training and care of horses. I have been retired for six years, have only one old horse to care for and don't ride anymore.

The pain is getting worse, affecting my walking or hiking and in my shoulders when doing common everyday things, even walking the dog when she pulls a little bit.

Does anyone have any ideas on what I can do?


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I have had it bad in both elbows previously.

In both cases, only by stopping the use of those joints was it able to go away.

Right now [5 years later] I am having a flair-up in my left elbow.

From my research, it is an inflammation. It was caused by over-working a joint. No drug can cure it. Only immobilizing the joint over time, can allow the pad's swelling to stop swelling. 

Heat makes it worse. Compression makes it worse. Cold may help some.

You got it from over-working the joint. The only way for your body to heal it, is for you to stop using the joint long enough for the inflammation to go away.



There are anti-inflammation drugs. NSAIDs. Your MD can also give a steroid shot. The OTC anti-inflammation drugs are: aspirin, ibuprofen, and naproxen. Each of these, the OTC and the shots may help on a temporary basis to reduce the swelling and pain. But none of them can 'cure' bursitis.



There are also a serious of anti-inflammation herbs:
Black Pepper
Basil
Cardamom
Cayenne
Chamomile
Chives
Cilantro
Cinnamon
Cloves
Garlic
Ginger
Parsley
Nutmeg
Rosemary
Turmeric

The consumption of these herbs may help with the swelling. With less swelling there will be less pain.

But if you think the pain went away and begin using the joint again, then you will again trigger the swelling. The 'cure' is to stop using the joint for it to heal.



There is also an anti-inflammation diet. Basically vegan and no grain, big focus on fresh fruit and veggies. This diet reduces your bodies tendency to cause inflammations. Whereas red meat, dairy, eggs, etc increases your body tendency to cause inflammations [like arthritis and bursitis].

If you can cause the inflammation to go away, for long enough for the joint's pad to heal. Then you can re-approach working the joint again.

I pray that you find healing.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I have chronic bursitis in my hip, knee, and elbow. This just started for me last summer. I had to rest the joints, no activity, and doctor gave me a strong prescription anti-inflammatory drug, Etodolac, that I have been taking daily since August. It helped the joints to return to normal fairly quickly, like a couple weeks, but they still hurt alot if I use them very much. Doctor said if the swelling returns that she will give me a cortisone injection in the affected joint. Right now I am maintaining ok. I also have Lupus and Rheumatoid Arthritis, which play a big part in this too...

I have not found anything natural that helps other than resting the joint. Hot baths and heating pad have been helpful too, but only for the pain. Doesn't help swelling.


----------



## onebizebee (May 12, 2011)

I have this in my left hip after doing some creative maneuvers painting above the cabinets this past summer. It just throbs in my hip even when at rest. Ibuprofen and rest help. It is better now mild pain but it sure does hurt when it first started. When we would go a restaurant for example sliding in and out of a booth was murder. Same with getting in and out of the car. Ditto for the hot baths and heating pad.


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

I have this dang bursitis also. I'm not willing to give up and slow down. There's got to be another solution. I too would like to find some kind of a natural treatment. 

My doctor referred me to physical therapy, saying that if I build up the strength in some tendon or something, it would help. My first PT appointment is tomorrow. I am hoping for a wise therapist who really knows how to fix this. I'll report in tomorrow.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

A round of two of steroids would do all sufferers wonders. If you can just get the inflammation down, perhaps then you can work to not have it come back with diet, supplements, etc.
In the meantime, I wouldn't be wearing any "hot" stones like rubies.


----------



## onebizebee (May 12, 2011)

I take steroids for Lupus that had done nothing for it. I might just be to used to steroids. Thankfully it is a mild irritation more than anything else right now.


----------



## hannahbluehorse (Jul 28, 2012)

As ET1 SS says heat can hurt inflammation, an ice pack really is much better along with rest and an anti-inflammatory.
I have another suggestion but you probably won't be able to attempt it until early summer. Around 20 years ago when my baby was a year and a half, I developed bursitis. (I had been carrying the baby in the same arm while doing my chores). Over time it got to the point that I could not raise my arm above level, perpendicular to my body. After many months of shooting paints and a constant ache and a very reduced capacity to complete my workload (the doctor hadn't helped) my friend who has a South American indigenous mother told me I should have a "nettle treatment". Well, having run into nettles as a kid I did not think I wanted to go through that. After another year and with no relief I decided to go ahead. (By that time I wasn't carrying the baby much either). It was the end of June and my friend cut 3 long wands of nettles, she wore leather gloves, and proceeded to brush and tap them all over, around and under my shoulder. The skin was red, uncomfortable and somewhat inflammed for about four hours. The next day I could raise my arm directly over my head without any pain whatsoever. And that treatment worked for the next 18 years.
But, this same treatment did not work for my husband's torn rotator cuff pain. He has had to have both shoulders operated on after cortisone didn't work anymore. And not everyone can inject the cortisone effectively, surgeons seem to do that better.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

SageLady said:


> ... I have not found anything natural that helps other than resting the joint. Hot baths and heating pad have been helpful too, but only for the pain. Doesn't help swelling.


Help with the pain, but so long as the swelling remains the problem remains.






hannahbluehorse said:


> ... Around 20 years ago ... I developed bursitis ... a "nettle treatment" ... [using] 3 long wands of nettles, ... brush and tap them all over, around and under my shoulder. ... I could raise my arm directly over my head without any pain whatsoever. And that treatment worked for the next 18 years.


So far this sounds like the only 'cure' outside of completely immobilizing the joint for 6-weeks to allow it to heal.

A torn rotator cuff is a completely different kind of injury. I am sorry to hear about your DH's condition.



Does anyone else know of any method that fixes bursitis?


----------



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies. 

Laura, I hope your PT goes well. I would like to hear what exercises work.

Hannah, Wow! Nettles? I certainly have felt their sting, but am wiling to try them this summer. Did you just do it once or every so often?

I can't imagine being inactive for weeks when it isn't painful. I did have a steroid shot in the one shoulder a few years ago which helped for awhile.


----------



## hannahbluehorse (Jul 28, 2012)

Pat and all- Yes, I had just one treatment for that multi-year problem. My friend purposely grows a patch of nettles in her yard for treatments. She has a brother who once needed 2 treatments for the same injury. The little spines have a mild acid in them (can't remember the name but I think it starts with O). I believe the body reacts to the irritant by increasing blood flow to the area.
When I was young and worked with race horses with leg injuries, trainers would sometimes choose to "pinfire" those injuries, bowed tendons in particular. This is a rather tortuous appearing cure but usually did work and prevented a reoccurance of the bow. I don't know if this is done anymore or not. Anyway, I suppose pinfiring may work in a similar way to the nettles.


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi,
Appt with my PT went well. She said that if I did the exercises for about four weeks my bursitis not recur. She said that hip bursitis is due to the IT band tendon not protecting the hip bursa, and that over the years, the IT band has turned into a messed up bunch of fibers rather than straight like you find spaghetti in a box. So the IT band needs to be stretched. She gave me exercises that aren't very hard or time consuming. They're just stretches. She also said massaging the tendon helps to get it back into a shape. She suggests using a rolling pin, rolling it up and down the outside of the thigh. I'm probably not explaining this totally accurately. I encourage you to investigate stretching the IT band as a cure for hip bursitis.


----------



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you, Laura. I am going to research those stretches.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

hannahbluehorse said:


> As ET1 SS says heat can hurt inflammation, an ice pack really is much better along with rest and an anti-inflammatory.
> I have another suggestion but you probably won't be able to attempt it until early summer. Around 20 years ago when my baby was a year and a half, I developed bursitis. (I had been carrying the baby in the same arm while doing my chores). Over time it got to the point that I could not raise my arm above level, perpendicular to my body. After many months of shooting paints and a constant ache and a very reduced capacity to complete my workload (the doctor hadn't helped) my friend who has a South American indigenous mother told me I should have a "nettle treatment". Well, having run into nettles as a kid I did not think I wanted to go through that. After another year and with no relief I decided to go ahead. (By that time I wasn't carrying the baby much either). It was the end of June and my friend cut 3 long wands of nettles, she wore leather gloves, and proceeded to brush and tap them all over, around and under my shoulder. The skin was red, uncomfortable and somewhat inflammed for about four hours. The next day I could raise my arm directly over my head without any pain whatsoever. And that treatment worked for the next 18 years.
> But, this same treatment did not work for my husband's torn rotator cuff pain. He has had to have both shoulders operated on after cortisone didn't work anymore. And not everyone can inject the cortisone effectively, surgeons seem to do that better.


Thanks for sharing that. It was very interesting!


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

mekasmom said:


> A round of two of steroids would do all sufferers wonders. If you can just get the inflammation down, perhaps then you can work to not have it come back with diet, supplements, etc.
> In the meantime, I wouldn't be wearing any "hot" stones like rubies.


Steroids didn't help mine at all.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

All forms of arthritis are caused by nutrient deficiency and can be fixed.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> All forms of arthritis are caused by nutrient deficiency and can be fixed.



You are correct, that other diseases may be caused by deficiencies or by toxins. There are numerous ailments that can be misdiagnosed as arthritis that are actually build-up of toxins.

However the OP here is bursitis, which is a fluid sac that sustains physical damage from traumas and becomes inflamed.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Arthritis is a deterioration _caused_ by nutrient deficiency and can be reversed with the right diet and certain supplements to rebuild what has deteriorated. I know bursitis is trauma related and different, but the MD issued treatment is generally the same. I wonder if the reversal process is the same or similar? I will ask my mentor on Monday and post what he says.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Yellow Flax seed to the rescue! 2 Tablespoons in the blender in the morning, grind, add juice. Go to www.gotflax.com and talk to Ellie. It will work within 2 weeks.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I too, haqve the bursitis in my hip, I tried PT, just seemed to irriate it, I got out my yoga tapes and it helped soooo much. The streaching is the key, child pose, knees to chest and rolling side to side with the knees bent toward the chest. Downward facing dog, too. I went back to the specialist and he didn't want to believe that i was sleeping againl, the pain has kept me awake for over a year, but he said to keep it up and come back in 3 months and let him see if it was still good. He wanted to give me a shot in my spine and I absolutly refused, sure glad I did. so, try the streches, they do help.


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

copperhead46 said:


> I too, haqve the bursitis in my hip, I tried PT, just seemed to irriate it, I got out my yoga tapes and it helped soooo much. The streaching is the key, child pose, knees to chest and rolling side to side with the knees bent toward the chest. Downward facing dog, too. I went back to the specialist and he didn't want to believe that i was sleeping againl, the pain has kept me awake for over a year, but he said to keep it up and come back in 3 months and let him see if it was still good. He wanted to give me a shot in my spine and I absolutly refused, sure glad I did. so, try the streches, they do help.


I posted about hip bursitis and stretching in this thread back in February. It seems to be working for me too!!! I am starting to feel it in my elbow and shoulder now, so I need to research I can do for those areas.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Years and years ago (maybe 20-25) I got bursitis in my shoulder. It was agonizingly painful, to the point that I could not sleep at night. I went to a sports medicine clinic in Arizona and was given a cortisone shot, plus a series of stretching exercises to do. The pain was gone within a few days and I never had another problem with it. Thanks goodness, because it was really bad!!! As a rule I don't care for cortisone, but in that instance it worked and I was happy to get the shot.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I was diagnosed at 18 with bursitis in my shoulder, and was told nothing could be done about it. In my early 30's I was barely able to use that arm and went to an orthopedic surgeon. He suggested that we try ultrasonic therapy and said he could do it for about $200 per session (of which my insurance would cover 50% at that time), or go to a chiropractor for about $80 per session. I chose the chiropractor and it has relieved me of almost all the pain and I gained back the use of my arm. I now get a treatment about every three months, but felt great relieve within about 2-3 weeks when I began bi-weekly treatments. I gradually moved to once per week, then once per month and over the last few years have found once every 3 months works for me to keep it at bay. I also found ultrasound beneficial for my bone spurs on my feet.

Dawn


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I've had bursitis in my knee since I was 14 due to a skiing accident. The flare ups were extremely miserable. The nature of the work I went into (Landscaping) did not help. I have been using glucosamine and chodroitin for years and it does seem to help considerably. Flare up have been reduced to once every year or two compared to every couple of months. The pain and duration have also been greatly reduced. Has anyone else tried this? Many,many years of violently abusing my body has taken its toll. Glucosamine is also supplimented with persciption anti inflamitories. I would prefer a more natural form of relief.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Dear everybody suffering with bursitis, especially if it is a new diagnosis,
My only (gentle) suggestion if you have had this diagnosis, is to be certain of the diagnosis. My dear step-fil was diagnosed with this. Tried for 6 months to feel "better" and use his shoulder. When the pain got so bad that he could no longer stand it, he went in to get a second opinion. He had cancer, a fast growing adenocarcinoma. And the wasted 6 months was too much time. There was nothing anybody could do. He passed away 4 months later. 
Really, your diagnosis is probably right. But, if it is a new diagnosis, it won't hurt to get a good second opinion, and it may well save your life. Ask for them to look for cancer markers just to be sure. 

Cindyc. (bowing sheepishly out of the conversation now with well wished to everybody. )


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

It took them 10 years to finally decide I have bursitis. I have it in my hips and shoulders, bad enough that if I could lay down I wouldn't get out of bed. Flax seed didn't help, physical therapy didn't help, glucosamine....maybe, my flares are very random so maybe a little. The only thing that gives me any relief is the hot tub, and even though a new one is costing me a years income, it is worth it.


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

cindy-e said:


> Dear everybody suffering with bursitis, especially if it is a new diagnosis,
> My only (gentle) suggestion if you have had this diagnosis, is to be certain of the diagnosis. My dear step-fil was diagnosed with this. Tried for 6 months to feel "better" and use his shoulder. When the pain got so bad that he could no longer stand it, he went in to get a second opinion. He had cancer, a fast growing adenocarcinoma. And the wasted 6 months was too much time. There was nothing anybody could do. He passed away 4 months later.
> Really, your diagnosis is probably right. But, if it is a new diagnosis, it won't hurt to get a good second opinion, and it may well save your life. Ask for them to look for cancer markers just to be sure.
> 
> Cindyc. (bowing sheepishly out of the conversation now with well wished to everybody. )


Thank you Cindy. I'm sorry about your father in law.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

The flax seed sounds very interesting. 

A simple herbal remedy. Make a tincture of grated Poke root. Take one drop, build up to maybe two or three drops daily. Supposed to have a positive effect on the immune system too.


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

I have bursitis in my right hip and the only thing the ortho could suggest was surgery or a trip to the pain clinic. I chose the pain clinic and get a cortosone shot every other month that helps me for a couple of weeks or so. No cure just a bit of relief. Hope you all find something that helps you a bit anyway. Hugs to all.


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

I am not sure about bursitis, but I swear by the Pain Free book by Pete Egoscue. The book is broken down by body part, the exercises/stretches can be done by all ages, and he has a short routine for prevention (and it works) once your problem is better. 

I think it is around $10 on Amazon. It has kept me in good shape and I have a 25 year history of herniated discs and arthritis!!


----------

